# Hardwood available in Fort Myers area?



## ACWood (Mar 27, 2015)

Glad to join, moved my cabinet shop from California to Fort Myers, looking for a decent Hardwood supplier in the are- Dont mind traveling a bit- Look forward to meeting new froends!!


----------



## Willisd (May 28, 2015)

You in fort myers florida


----------



## ACWood (Mar 27, 2015)

Yes Fort Myers, off Pine Ridge Riad..


----------



## Laban (Oct 8, 2013)

Hiya, I am just a little south of you in Naples. Have you had any luck with good hardwoods? I am in the same boat


----------



## ACWood (Mar 27, 2015)

Not yet, but need to find a good supplier quick, have 3 jobs on the table now.., will make some serious inquiries this week..


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

ACWood,

I've done a little searching and here is a list of some of the hardwood suppliers I've found here in Florida.

Since I just moved to the area, I have not had a chance to check any of them out. I was wondering if anyone else has and if so, could you tell us a little bit about your experience with them.

For myself, now that I'm retired and doing it strictly as a hobby and not as a business anymore, I would really like to find suppliers that don't mind dealing with a hobbyist. I have found over the years that a lot of the "big" suppliers really don't like to waste their time catering to the little shops.

I'm really hoping this will spark some interest in other woodworkers here in Florida and will contribute to the list of suppliers. Let us know if you are buying as a business or hobbyiest, what kind of supplies you were purchasing ( hardwoods, plywood, slides, hardware, etc) and did you personally go to their place of business or just ordered and have delivered…….........and most importantly, how did they treat you.

Hardwood Lumber & Millwork Lakeland, FL
http://www.hardwoodlumberandmillwork.com/index.html

Craftsmen Supply Tampa, FL
http://www.craftsmensupply.com

Viable Lumber Tampa, FL
http://viablelumber.com

Whittelsey Wood Products Ft. Lauderdale, Fl
http://whittelseywood.com

Hood Distributors
http://hooddistribution.com

Wurth Wood Group Tampa, Fl
http://wurthwoodgroup.com

Intercity Lumber & Hardware Tampa, FL
http://www.intercitylumber.com/Home_Page.html

Ole General Store Geneva, Fl
http://olegeneralstore.com

Building Material Center of Melbourne Melbourne, Fl
http://www.buildingmaterialcenter.com

Woodcraft of Tampa, FL
http://www.woodcraft.com/stores/store.aspx?id=512

Vero Cabinet Supply Vero Beach, FL
754 Fl 605
Vero Beach, FL 32962-1633
Phone: (772) 770-9955

Mako Millwork, Inc. Melbourne, FL
4332 Fortune Place
West Melbourne, FL 32904-1529
Phone: (321) 725-2121
Millwork manufacturer.

Constantine's Wood Center FORT LAUDERDALE, FL
http://www.constantines.com

Amazon Exotic Hardwoods North of Orlando, FL
http://www.amazonexotichardwoods.com

Chipmunk Hardwoods Edgewater, FL
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Chipmunk-Hardwoods/154311927938733

Palm Beach Woodwork Company Palm Beach, FL
http://palmbeachwoodwork.com

Here are a few clubs I found listed; does anyone know of any more?

Just wondering if anyone is a member of any of the clubs and could tell us a little about them. Thanks!

Woodcrafters Club of Tampa
http://tampawoodcrafters.org/index.html

South Florida Woodworking Guild Oakland Park, FL
http://www.sfwg.org/sfwg1/SFWG.html

St. Petersburg Wood Crafters Guild St. Petersburg, FL
http://stpetewoodguild.com

Central Florida Woodworkers Guild, Ft. Lauderdale, Fl
http://www.cfwg.org

Florida West Coast Woodturner's Largo, FL
http://www.fwcwt.org

-John @ http://www.thehuffordfurnituregroup.com


----------



## BilltheDiver (Jul 2, 2010)

Hi John and welcome. I am a member of the St. Petersburg Wood Crafters Guild. We meet n the 4th tuesday of each month (except December). We are currently meeting in a local church building, however we are in the process of setting up a Guild workshop and will probably hold meetings there in the near future. Send an email to [email protected] and I will add you to the mailing list for our newsletter if you are interested.

Another option for hardwoods in our area is Weiss Hardwoods. I get most of mine from Craigslist posts.

BilltheDiver


----------



## ACWood (Mar 27, 2015)

Wow!!!! You certainly saved me a ton of research.. Thanks so much for the info, let's stay in touch.. My email is [email protected]


----------



## dschlic1 (Jan 3, 2013)

I have used Intercity Lumber and also Craftsman Supply. Both excellent suppliers. They both tends toward having different lines. Craftsman Supply has true Imported Baltic Birch plywood that is of very high quality. Intercity Lumber has 1/4" tempered hardboard which is smooth on both sides. Both have a selection of hardwood boards in stock. Veneer plywood is hit and miss with either.

I have never used Hardwood Lumber & Millwork, but did price some white oak from them for a project I have not yet started. Seem very easy to get along with and had better prices than Intercity of Craftsman.


----------



## Laban (Oct 8, 2013)

I do know 1 place in Naples, Architectural Wood Products. they are a cabinet supply shop. They carry standard cabinet grade Maple, Cherry, Walnut, Oak. They do have a few odd & end pieces and are able to order stuff in as well. Nothing exotic though. They have pretty good pricing though and do have rough milled & s4s stocked along with cabinet grade ply


----------



## ACWood (Mar 27, 2015)

Did make a couple of trips to Architectural Wood in Naples past week, not the stock supply I'm used to, but decent material and prices, they also carry full line of hardware in stock.. Not a bad run for me, 45 min each direction.. Ill keep u guys posted on other venues, thanks again for all your help!!


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

I use Whittelsey for veneer sheets, and Alva Hardwoods for all other hardwood. 45min ride from south fm.


----------



## Laban (Oct 8, 2013)

I have though of going out to Alva Hardwoods many times. Every time I talk to someone about it the just tell me save the trip unless you like paying double the price for the wood so back to Bell Forest I go.


----------



## ACWood (Mar 27, 2015)

I set up an account with Hood Distribution in Orlando last week, get my first load tomorrow.. Will see how the material is.. Alva is a drive and very pricey, asked the owner for a contractor discount and no go there..


----------



## Laban (Oct 8, 2013)

Let me know how the wood is through Hood. If it works well for you I may be able to add to orders here and there. It would be nice to have a group of people in this area that all banded together for orders of good hardwoods and were able to actually order enough to get some price breaks


----------



## ACWood (Mar 27, 2015)

Update on Hood- Received a nice load on Monday, in the pouring rain! Driver right on time, Very happy with the material AND the prices are great- Paid 3.50 a board foot for hard maple- paid 9 bucks out at Alva a few months back- Let me know if you want anything from them, they deliver twice a week to Fort Myers- my email- [email protected] Barry


----------



## drmuttillo (Jan 18, 2016)

Try Alva-Hardwoods they have a great selection and it is all quality Hardwood. They are west of La Belle, Fl on SR 29


----------



## NaplesWoody (May 16, 2017)

Old string but I'll add to it. 
Phil's Woodworks in Ft Myers has by far the cheapest prices I've seen in South Florida. I found him on Craigslist a few months back. It's a small operation but he's got a good selection of 4/4 hardwoods and some 8/4. He's usually got figured maple, splayed maple, slabs, walnut, cherry, and ash. If you're looking for small quantities for 3.50-7 per bf he's close and we'll priced. He operates out of a small rental space in an industrial area. I'd like to see him stay busy enough to stay around. (239)770-5078 text or call to see when he'll be at the shop. 
Thanks to the rest of the posters who have shared their resources.


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

NaplesWoody,

Thanks for the post. I will text him to introduce myself. I'm going to be looking for a slab. I'm in Palmetto Point.

Been to Alva, very pricy, but he has everything. Thanks for keeping this thread alive


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

AC, went to Architectural Woodworking today. Nice stock of rough and s4s hardwoods (domestic), and sheet goods.
3.51 for hard maple. Not bad to me, plus I can pick through boards. They will order figured or exotics if you ask.

Thanks for the tip on them.


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

Naples Woody, that # for Phils Wood 239-770-5078 is that a cell #? I sent a text it did not go through. Would you mind checking?


----------



## NaplesWoody (May 16, 2017)

Yeah, it's a cell. I double checked and that's the number I have in my contacts. I was texting with him on Tuesday.


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

Met Phil today of , "Phil's wood" Younquist rd off 41 s. and s. of Gladiolas . Nice guy. I would recommend him . He is going to look for slabs for me.


----------

